# kirkwood 2011 unlimited passes are only $299!!!



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow. Kirkwood's seriously dropped their prices for next year on their unlimited season passes. You can save an extra $50 by going through my network. 

So here are the details:

*$299* = fully unlimited season pass. no black out days, you can ride any day of the week. This a huge discount over last year! With day passes costing $74/day, you basically pay for this pass in 2 weekends!

This pass is equivalent to Kirkwood's 7Wood pass which retails for $349. So you save $50 by going through the network. To purchase go to:

*Kirkwood - Group Login

login = EPA

password = Kirkwood*


To get the $299 price you must purchase by *April 25th.* Prices go up after that. The second and third deadlines are September 6th and December 20th. The final network price will be $499, so I assume the price after april 25th may be in the $399 range.

You also get the following pass benefits:

* (2) per day $10 off buddy tickets on weekends and holidays. $20 off midweek
* 20% off Sun-Fri lodging
* 10% off logo items and passholder pricing at skikirkwood.com

I posted more info on the deal here = > Kirkwood Network Pass
Please email me with any questions and pass it on to your friends. [email protected]


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a screaming deal for a pass at Kookwood. If was still in Cali, I'd be all over this...


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

a little less than two weeks left on this pretty sick deal.

$299 = unlimited 2011 pass!

Kirkwood - Group Login

*login = epa

password = kirkwood*

more info = > Kirkwood Network Pass

pass it on!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a sick deal for sure.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Any idea how long this will last?


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

through April 25th. Then prices go up. They haven't told us yet what the new price will be. Prolly in the range of $50-$100 increase


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

I got mine, thanks!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

PowSurfer said:


> I got mine, thanks!


sweet! thanks. hopefully the el nino will continue through 2011.


----------



## csf (May 1, 2009)

I wish Mammoth would follow their lead and reduce their prices instead of increasing them. Our MVP was 575 last year & next year's is 635 or so. But that does give us access to two mountains, MM & JM. Great deal for you guys!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*one last weekend to get your pass*

heading up there again for closing ceremonies tailgating sunday. hoping for some nice corn snow! have a good summer everybody.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Third year passholder./...can't wait for next season..




PowSurfer said:


> I got mine, thanks!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> That is a screaming deal for a pass at Kookwood. If was still in Cali, I'd be all over this...



Haaa more like Crunkwood, no kooks at kirkwood!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

pawlo said:


> Third year passholder./...can't wait for next season..


sweet. i'm glad to hear you've been converted to the wonders of the 'wood. may next season be even better!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SOmeone requested a network on the facebook page so I posted yours, hope you don't mind.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> SOmeone requested a network on the facebook page so I posted yours, hope you don't mind.


thanks a bunch i appreciate it!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

mannie said:


> sweet! thanks. hopefully the el nino will continue through 2011.


I wish Mammoth would follow their lead and reduce their prices instead of increasing them. Our MVP was 575 last year & next year's is 635 or so. But that does give us access to two mountains, MM & JM. Great deal for you guys!


__________________________
Watch Iron Man 2 Online Free


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

thought i'd revive this thread in anticipation of another price increase on the network pass. These unlimited passes to kirkwood are now *$329* through *sept. 6th*. that's a $50 savings over the 7wood...

to purchase:

Kirkwood - Group Login

login = epa

password = kirkwood

more info here = > Kirkwood Network Pass

and feel free to pm or email me questions => [email protected]

thanks!


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*passes are now $359 through december 20th*

thought i'd bump this one up as a reminder to those still in need of a pass. unlimited kirkwood passes are now $359 using the login below. that's a 50 dollar savings over a 7wood, just for knowing the login.

Kirkwood - Group Login

*login = epa

password = kirkwood*

*$359* unlimited kirkwood passes for the 2011 season. la nina is coming and it should be a wet one. don't get left in the cold.

this is for an unlimited pass. ski/ride any day of the season. no black outs. 

questions = > email me at [email protected] or check out my site: Kirkwood Network Pass


----------

